# URGENT: ferret rescue??



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

does anyone know any ferret (or similar) rescues in or around newport/cardiff/cwmbran?
The RSPCA wont take our two males cos there is a waiting list and we have tried all creatures great and small who are always out, and a few vets.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

if anyone is doing a trip from wales to luton i have a spare hutch!!

try::The British Ferret Club :: Official British Ferret Club Website


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

*Capricorn Animal Rescue*
Camfa Rheinallt
Padeswood
MOLD
CH7 4HZ
Telephone: 01244 547 938
Web: http://www.capricornrescue.org
Email: [email protected]

*Swansea Small Animal Rescue*
SWANSEA
SA1 7AE
Telephone: 01792 419 891
Web: http://www.freewebs.com/swansearescue



these will help too


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks. will look into these then.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we will be in south wales on sunday if this helps anyone:lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

hiya mate are they pets or workers or pets may be able to help you out if the come with own housing


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Ferret Rescues


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

just had a friend email me who said there is another rescue if you still need it:
Rescue Range 
Newport 
Wales 
Tel: (01633) 680 684 
Email: [email protected] 
Homepage


----------

